# Music for St. Patrick's Day



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Arthur Sullivan (1842-1900):
- Symphony in F major "The Irish"

Charles Villiers Stanford (1852-1924):
- Symphony No. 3 "Irish"
- Six Irish Rhapsodies

Hamilton Harty (1879-1941):
- An Irish Symphony
- In Ireland (fantasy for flute, harp and orchestra)
- The Children of Lir
- Variations on a Dublin Air (for violin and orchestra)

Patrick Cassidy (1956-):
- Famine Remembrance 

Romantic Ireland (misc) (this is a Marco Polo CD)
- Gerard Victory (1921-1995): Three Irish Pictures
- A. F. Potter (1918-1980): Rhapsody under a High Sky
- Padraig O'Connor: Introspect
- John Larchet (1884-1967): By the Waters of Moyle (nocturne for Orchestra)
- Arthur Duff (1899-1956): Echoes of Georgian Dublin
- Sean O Raida (1931-1971): The Banks of Sullane

And a Happy St. Patrick's Day to one and all.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I would add Bantock's Celtic Symphony


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Not sure if it counts as classical, but: O'Carolan's Concerto.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Donnacha Dennehy's arrangement of _Aisling Gheal_:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Tristan und Isolde what else.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

How quickly this thread has become obsolete. :lol:


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

hpowders said:


> How quickly this thread has become obsolete. :lol:


Or forward looking, since there is always next year (at least I hope there is a next year).

An interesting article about "Danny Boy" and its complicated history: http://www.dailykos.com/stories/201...lishman-about-Scotland-happy-St-Patrick-s-day


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

JAS said:


> Or forward looking, since there is always next year (at least I hope there is a next year).
> 
> An interesting article about "Danny Boy" and its complicated history: http://www.dailykos.com/stories/201...lishman-about-Scotland-happy-St-Patrick-s-day


Yes! There is still a "Happy New Year" post that could be considered early for 2018!! :lol:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Before I went out to a local pub to hear a neighborhood Irish band lay down some tunes in their inimitable sweet though charmingly amateurish way, I listened to a couple of Irish symphonies, namely Symphonies 4 and 5 ("The Limerick Symphony") by Seóirse Bodley (Marco Polo 8.225157) and Symphony 4 by Frank Corcoran (Marco Polo 8.225107). The Bodley works, though modernish, are in the Neo-Romantic vein and provide charming listening, if not an experience that is deep and memorable. But hey! It's Irish music, no?

The Corcoran is something else. The Marco Polo disc gives three symphonies: 3, 2, and 4. I took on only the 4th yesterday, but know the others from former years. (Yeah. I listen to Irish classical music every year on St. Patty's Day. And I'm not even Irish.) These are lean, muscular, stringent modern works that challenge you to find a jig or an Irish eye smilin' in the fabric of sound. Tough stuff, to be sure. But another aspect of the Irish character, I'm sure.







and


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

hpowders said:


> How quickly this thread has become obsolete. :lol:


Well, you know, some of us are Irish _all the time_!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm late to this thread (happy belated St. Patrick's day to all!). Since this is turning into a thread devoted to all things Irish, I would like to recommend the Irish composer John Field. His nocturnes are lovely and they undoubtedly influenced Chopin's approach to the genre. Here's a sample:


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

Planxty .


----------

